# R33 GTR Rear Spoiler - Water Leak?



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been trying to find how water is getting into my boot, and it looks like it's coming from the actual bootlid.

I've taken the spoiler off, and it looks to me like the water is getting in underneath this somehow.

Does anyone know how the spoiler is supposed to be sealed, and where water is supposed to drain? There seems to be a few holes etc., and limited sealant.

Also, anyone know where I can get hold of the plastic clips which hold the spoiler on? Be good to replace them...

Cheers,

Ru'


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

I had this problem too. Used silicone and stuck it down and still leaked. Turns out it was comeing in around the rear windsreen trim and tracking down into the boot. Took me ages to work it out tho. Good luck finding and sorting it


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Check the left hand lower side of the rear window seal, and the 'roof' of the boot around there.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Cheers for the replies; having recently changed my lights and battery I've been in the boot a lot, and I really need to stop all leak'age.

I spent this morning pottering about with a watering can, doesn't look like there are any leaks from the rear screen, the boot seal, the rear lights or anything (did all this with the boot open).

I then closed the boot, poured water on it and lots came through into the boot. Seems to be coming straight down into it in the middle (well on either side of the middle) generally (i.e. not from around the seal area).

I took the spoiler right off (hassle) and I'm trying to work out how it is supposed to seal - there's lots of holes!

Also found that I'm missing two of the clips (the back ones) so I'm waiting for Abbey to get back to me with a price for those.

I don't really want to throw sealant at it as that'll mean it won't ever come off again.


----------



## stevo (Feb 15, 2008)

Im tryng to sort out the same problem myself, im thinking the waters getting in through the bolt holes, as water tends to form a puddle on the windscreen side of the spoiler. i bought a small tube of silicon and sealed all round the inside, hopefully this will sort the problem.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Let us know if it does.

It seems there are two 'channels' to get rid of water front to back, but I can't see what stops water coming through the bolt/clip holes etc.


----------



## covak2002 (Nov 25, 2007)

hello guys had this problem on my car remove your rear speaker panel and look down through the windscreen from the out side and you will probably see brown water leak marks that is were mine was this was caused buuy the screws holding the black trim on they have very thin what look like paper gaskets i rang auto glass up smashed the window and well sorted but guess silicone or summin round that area will work aswell


----------

